# LIME CRIME I got a free lip topper in Unicorn !



## Barbie1 (Aug 19, 2017)

So excited I didnt have to pay for shipping I had a 20 dollar off reward so I didnt have to pay anything I got it for free .I didnt pay for taxes or shipping either so this is amazing so excited.I wanna get summer lip topper next and I have to wait for my next 20 dollars off for that I still have 2 dollars off left. I was going to get fluke but I saw the new shades and knew I needed this one.


----------

